
Ask HN: How are you going to grow your business in 2019 - tstegart
What is your business and what ideas do you have to grow it?
======
rfc
Run a genome sequencing facility. Here's what we're looking to do or what is
top of mind for us in 2019:

Sign a couple of departments that we do a lot of business with onto a
sequencing subscription service (recurring rev).

Launch our new bacterial identification pipeline & product for Ear/Nose/Throat
doctors.

Expand organic marketing content while scaling paid marketing.

Go as far into automation in our lab as we can.

Start dabbling in RNA sequencing and further our offerings in B/T cell
immunology.

------
vfulco2
Focused on learning AWS Lambda & serverless generally and plan to do much more
with it (IT noob). Wave of the future for small scale SaaS & microservices.

~~~
ozychhi
My personal opinion is that it is not worth learning, serverless is not in a
good place and i have a suspicion it won't be useful for next few years. it's
not as cost effective as they are advertised, especially if you want to do
something more complex than serving static files

~~~
rosstox
That’s not true at all? What?

~~~
ozychhi
Have you tried doing serverless? I have and my experience with it was quite
bad. Here are other people sharing the same opinion
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.03651.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.03651.pdf)

------
wonderofworld
I'm all in on the "1,000 fans". Really focusing on community.

